# ez clone 30



## milehigh (Apr 21, 2008)

anyone have any experience with a ez clone system. I just got one used for cheap and wondering if anyoone has any suggestions. was told they were little touchy, but once you had dialed in works great... ???


----------



## snuggles (Apr 21, 2008)

I like aero cloners. Hate to ask what you mean by cheap cause you can build one for nothing.....the expensive part is the pump and they are not that much. What did they mean by touchy? I have a friend with a couple and he never said anything to me, he has a high success rate too.


----------



## milehigh (Apr 21, 2008)

i mean like twenty bucks! thats CHEAP! what type of nut to run, clonex? how much? ppm? what temp should water be.. should i put a heater in? it has a piece of tube with holes to aerate the water. seems silly, airstones instead, bubble strips??


----------



## snuggles (Apr 21, 2008)

Also if you want something to add to it can I suggest Botaincare's Power Clone Soultion not the gel

hxxp://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=NERPC04

It works great and I use it if you are wondering how I know. I also do aero cloning and I love this stuff. Bit pricey but you'll get quicker results and it gets me very high success rates even when I get lazy with the clones...sometimes real life gets in the way of me and my clones.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 21, 2008)

milehigh said:
			
		

> i mean like twenty bucks! thats CHEAP! what type of nut to run, clonex? how much? ppm? what temp should water be.. should i put a heater in? it has a piece of tube with holes to aerate the water. seems silly, airstones instead, bubble strips??



Gotcha, I thought you bought the retail EZ CLONER
hxxp://www.pondepot.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2216

My bad I thought you spent 300USD LOL. Water temps should be kept below 72 or so IMO so no heating the clone water. No nutes use a cloning concentrate or something like Liquid Karma. PPMs aren't really involved much at this point just follow the dosage on whatever cloning solution you decide to go with. Plants don't need food at this point, when they get roots you can start to feed them. Not much to it, have you cloned before?


----------



## milehigh (Apr 21, 2008)

i have a lil bubble cloner i made and have used it a couple times with about 65- 75 % sucess. i used clonex in there, will that work for the ez clone. also cloned a couple times with rookwool...


----------



## snuggles (Apr 21, 2008)

I guess it would, it's a gel right? I never used gels in hydro I always thought the water washed the gel off, but what do I know LOL? I use the Botanicare concetrate because you put it in the water and that's all. Cut the clones put them in the machine no need to dip just add the recommended dosage of solution and I also add Hydroguard to keep the water nice for the soon to be rooted clones. I would say I have a 100% hit rate but I don't, close but like I said I get lazy and I think it has more to do with myself than the machine or the solution. I also pH to about 5.7 if that helps any, probably not but I'm chatty today.
Also 68-72 seems to be the sweet zone for the water...I read that a quite a bit.

hxxp://www.americanagritech.com/product/product_detail.asp?ID=1&pro_id_pk=25


----------



## milehigh (Apr 21, 2008)

sweet thanks alot man! no the clonex is a cloning solution in concentrate.  it's 1-0.4-1 should i use the rec. dose or should i cut it in half.. should i check the ppm in both ways? thats were i was wondering about the ppm? thanks for the help to man..


----------



## snuggles (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm not sure, I never really used Clonex. I know with the Botanicare stuff I go full. I would think you could but don't quote me on it.


----------



## milehigh (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah i would assume so too.. guess i'll do a lil experimenting... hahahah  it's alive!!!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

Hope you got it really cheap. You can build one for next to nothing. It should work just fine with good results though. Just my thoughts. Play around and keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 21, 2008)

milehigh said:
			
		

> i mean like twenty bucks! thats CHEAP! ??


 id pay 20 bucks just to have the extra hour(saved from not building) to sit n burn...but im lazy that way and i dont find those kinda deals


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol. I would have smoked one and then attempted to put together something that kind of looked like a cloner!! Haha. Prolly would have screwed it up but would have been fun! Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## milehigh (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah i figured for twenty bucks it is all nice and neat. not a bit of light can get in.. i dunno, i spent twenty bucks making my bubble cloner and when you set them side by side its comparing apples to oranges. I guess i just like things to look nice and neat.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 21, 2008)

Sounds like a good deal to me. You could also build your own cloner too, it's really up to your need and how handy you are.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (May 23, 2008)

How often does the water need to be changed in an EZcloner?


----------

